# Checking timing on 2.2L



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

So I finally got around to replacing the leaking water pump on my old QSW clunker. I call it the clunker because I have two '87 QSWs in very different conditions... One is in great condition, which I usually take to a mechanic and the other is well... a clunker that I work on myself. I've just been filling it with distilled water all summer to keep it running but wanted to get it ready for winter so I finally replaced the gasket on the pump today so I could start putting antifreeze in it. Problem is, I think I may have bumped the timing out of whack because now it seems to be very sluggish at low RPMs, has worse acceleration, and I'm getting loud clicking noises from under the valve cover. So what is the easiest way to reset the timing? Thanks


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

There is a little dot (or dash) on the camshaft gear that should line up with the top (right) side of the head when the flywheel shows Top Dead Center.

here, this will explain it better than me.. its for an Audi but it's the same setup:
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/trouble_shooting/eng.html#tim


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

I have been messing around with the timing and still can't seem to get it right. In fact now the car does not run at all. I have located the TDC "0" symbol on the flywheel and believe that I am positioning it right. Then I line up the notch on the camshaft wheel with the top of the valve cover and make sure that the distributor is facing the outer clip, but I am not getting it to run. It has started a few times with my foot on the gas but it just rumbles really hard and smokes really bad. As soon as I take my foot off the gas it dies. I am confused about the fact that the flywheel goes around twice for every one time the camshaft goes around. Does that mean there's a 50/50 chance I have it right? How can I tell the valves are in the right position when the cylinders are at TDC? At this point I've messed with it all so much I can't tell where I'm at. I probably should have never touched it but I'm just that way, I just can't let it be...:banghead: Help!


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

I'm guessing I'm getting no response cause nobody here wants to be the one to tell me I bent the valves and my engine is now toast... Well, that's alright, I figured it out myself... I'm gonna take it in to get a compression test on it just to make sure but I'm thinking I've got another parts car on my hands now...


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I've always been under the impression these werent interference engines..? but then again I do remember the factory manual cautioning something about positioning the valves correctly (before the belt is installed) when reinstalling the head so they wont contact a piston.. Somehow I doubt you bent a valve, But i guess we'll see. Good luck.

Jason


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Compression test yielded bent valves in cylinders 2 and 5... Anybody want a parts car? Your best offer. Located in Western Colorado.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

bummer..


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

Any more info on your parts car for sale or is it gone already?


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

More info on parts car for sale:

1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon with sun roof
Fire engine red. Some damage to certain body panels. Good glass. Clean interior.
Two brand new tires. Two older tires but still in good condition. All 4 matching. Snowflake rims.
CD/MP3 player with newer speakers.
Brand new 90Amp Bosche alternator installed.
All electronics, switches and gauges work fine.
Good radiator.
CIS in good condition.
5-speed transmission in good condition.
Differentials all good and actuators working fine. 

Check out my Samba ad at:

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1049959

Feel free to contact me with any questions or if you want me to email you pictures. Otherwise make an offer.... I am very negotiable as I have no where to keep it. If I can't sell the entire car soon I will remove some of the parts I know have value, and send the rest of it to the smasher. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## SCarGo02 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't know if you want to take on another project, but I saw this earlier and perhaps you could make one nice qsw out of your parts car and this one... http://rockies.craigslist.org/cto/2045968216.html (not mine, yadda, yadda, yadda)


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Small world... I was on vacation in Carbondale two months ago and saw this car. I would love to come out there again and pick it up but I just can't swing it right now. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

*Quantum for parts*

sorry to hear about your QSW but I was wondering if you would want to sell me the headliner for the sunroof.. mine is misssing..


----------

